# Lagerwartung/Lagerwechsel (Hinterbau) beim Granite Chief



## BassTee (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne beim meinem Granite Chief 2012 die Lager warten, bzw. ggf. austauschen. Die Bestellnummer für das entsprechende Ersatzteilkit von Rose habe ich bereits bekommen. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Wechsel der Lager? Was für Werkzeug wird zum demontieren, bzw. Auspressen der Lager benötigt, welches Werkzeug eignet sich am besten zum Einpressen der neuen Lager? Geht das alles Problemlos, worauf muss ich achten?

Falls das jemand schon mal gemacht hat, würde ich mich über ein Feedback freuen.

Gruß,
Bastian


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2015)

Hi ich habe jetzt erst diesen treath gefunden, 
und bist du schon fundig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRASHER13 (16. Januar 2015)

am besten erstmal die lager ins kühlfach geben, dadurch werden die minimal schmaler und lassen sich besser verbauen

ausschlagen der alten lager mit einem großflächigen aufsatz sauber austreiben, das hauptlager kann durch die aluminiumführung im inneren herausgetrieben werden

die nadellager mit alten dämpferbuchsen und einer verlängerung nach hinten z.B. werkzeug zur demontage des zahnkranzes etc., heraustreiben

einbau kann mit alten lagern als führung durchgeführt werden... aber erstmal sauber messen und ab in den baumarkt..

irgendwer hatte hier auch schöne bilder reingestellt, kann die gerade aber nicht finden..


----------



## brownbear (21. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mein UJ  von 2012 letzte Woche komplett zerlegt. Habe mit Holzstück  (als Unterlage für den Rahmen) m10 Gewindestange + passende Müttern und einem Hammer gearbeitet. Das hier hat auch geholfen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/doppelte-kugellager-auspressen-diy-innenauszieher.607946/

Habe alle Lager bei Kugellager Express gekauft. Nur die 2 kleinen Nadellager muss ich woanders kaufen. Beim SteuErsatz blick ich noch nicht so ganz durch was ich brauche, die Lager hab ich zwar aber einen passenden Steuersatz finde ich nicht.
Wenn jemand möchte stell ich die Anzahl und Bezeichnung der verschiedenen Lager hier mal rein.


----------

